# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Best Russian Movies for 2017

## chahoub

Hi everybody, 
I'm searching for the best russian movies in 2017 ? 
Has it a website that describe these movies ? 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## xXHoax

"kinogo" is where I often have gone. It has like 5 different versions, some more updated than others.

----------


## chahoub

Thanks a lot for your response.

----------

